# Wago 750-881 mit Codesys 3.5



## JensMunz (3 März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Ist es möglich eine Wago SPS 750-881 mit Codesys 3.5 zu programmieren oder ist es zwingend dass man 2.3 verwendet?
Wenn ja ist es möglich das Projekt zu konvertieren in 2.3?

Danke

Jens


----------



## MSB (3 März 2014)

2.3 is a must.

Da Codesys V3 erheblich mehr Funktionalität hat kann man das wohl eher nicht so ohne weiteres zurückkonvertieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roland Wagner (4 März 2014)

Unter http://de.codesys.com/das-system.html im Reiter "Versionen" gibt es eine Erläuterung dafür, warum man leider nicht mit CODESYS V3.5 auf die WAGO 750er Geräte kommt.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, programmierten Code von V3.5 auf V2.3 zu bringen, ist über die die Programmiersprache ST.


----------

